# Can anyone recommend a 1/16" bit?



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,

I know that 1/16 is kinda small... but I wanna make some kinda small finger joints. Can anyone recommend a good carbide bit? Spiral?

thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

You can get the set below from Grizzly for 25.oo bucks or you can get them also from MLCS little bit higher in price but you will need to get a adapter to hold them in the router,the bits are all 1/8" shaft size ...the adapter you can get from MLCS to fit your 1/4" router or a 1/2" router..you can also use the bits in your Dremel..the biggest bit in the set is 1/8" and go down from there..all carb.bits..

But I will say you should use a slot cutter (1/16" ) for the finger joints..they don't break like the little router bits do.. 
or a 1/16" x 3 1/2" saw blade that you can get from HD.. for 6.oo bucks

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-4-Shank-...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item1e58e31c82
========



anotherBob said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know that 1/16 is kinda small... but I wanna make some kinda small finger joints. Can anyone recommend a good carbide bit? Spiral?
> 
> thanks


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the links and info bobj3. I like your idea using a slot cutter bit, but you are limited to how wide your stock is, or have a reeealy long shank... 

Re: the 1/16" x 3 1/2" saw blade that you can get from HD.. for 6.oo bucks...
I'll have to go over and take a look, problem is I have a, let's just say... low tolerance table top saw. But if they have a smaller diameter flat top/1/16/cheap blade... it would be worth a shot.

thanks again...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I would suggest you stay under 1/2" thick stock, the slot cutter will cut 1/2" deep the norm with the bearing in place..

Saw blade is use in the router table, you can get a arbor from Grizzy that you can use on the router table..for about 12.oo if I recall ..

You may also want to think about using box joint bit,it cuts a 5/32 slot and works very well..

see picture below..

=====

===



anotherBob said:


> Thanks for the links and info bobj3. I like your idea using a slot cutter bit, but you are limited to how wide your stock is, or have a reeealy long shank...
> 
> Re: the 1/16" x 3 1/2" saw blade that you can get from HD.. for 6.oo bucks...
> I'll have to go over and take a look, problem is I have a, let's just say... low tolerance table top saw. But if they have a smaller diameter flat top/1/16/cheap blade... it would be worth a shot.
> ...


----------

